# Cab Clearance Lights



## AM1 (Apr 13, 2017)

I was looking around at new F250SDs, and I noticed something. On most F250s, there are no amber clearance lights on top of the cab, but on a few I have seen at dealerships, they are equipped with them. I know all Duallys have them but my question is 2-part: Why are they there and why do some 3/4 tons have them factory equipped and others don't?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 16, 2017)

Has to be a cosmetic option thing.
I never saw a "need" for them.  But maybe I'm missing something.

Lights on the flared fenders of a dually I get.  But roof seems a bit non needed


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 16, 2017)

I think they originated to mark trucks wider or taller than some standard. I think enclosed trailers require them. I had a truck camper shell back in the day that had them.

Like Topher siad, I would think mostly on a 3/4 truck, it's for looks since some have them and some don't. It might be in some states they are required for towing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 16, 2017)

just another place for water to get in and ruin something in your truck.  I wouldn't have them on mine


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 19, 2017)

On a dually it's a DOT regulation, to have clearance lighting, as well as a fender  side marker light. Any vehicle wider than 80" it is a requirement. I'm guessing on the single wheel 3/4 ton trucks, it's more cosmetic, to give it that "big rig" look.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 19, 2017)

lonewolf247 said:


> On a dually it's a DOT regulation, to have clearance lighting, as well as a fender  side marker light. Any vehicle wider than 80" it is a requirement. I'm guessing on the single wheel 3/4 ton trucks, it's more cosmetic, to give it that "big rig" look.




Makes sense.
Duallies do sit a good bit higher than a 3/4 ton.  . 
Government regulations are the best


----------



## hdgapeach (Apr 19, 2017)

Same Federal regs apply to all sizes of CMVs whether it's a dually or a full size truck tractor, hence ID lamps and clearance lamps.  If it's used commercially and has the GVWR to get it in the reg book, the lights are required.

My F350HD has them even though the truck, by itself, doesn't meet the minimum GVWR to be regulated (single tire rear axle, 9,900 lb. GVWR).  If I was commercial and towed a trailer, then my truck would be required to have them.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 19, 2017)

So if I took my 2500 and went to towing loads for a living I'd have to add lights on the roof?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 19, 2017)

lonewolf247 said:


> On a dually it's a DOT regulation, to have clearance lighting, as well as a fender  side marker light. Any vehicle wider than 80" it is a requirement. I'm guessing on the single wheel 3/4 ton trucks, it's more cosmetic, to give it that "big rig" look.



they ain't on my dually.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 19, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they ain't on my dually.



I thought all dually's required them too. 

I also heard it was illegal to put them on a 1/2 ton truck.


----------



## hdgapeach (Apr 19, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> So if I took my 2500 and went to towing loads for a living I'd have to add lights on the roof?



Probably.  Once you hit the 10,001 lb or more GVWR, and if you're doing it to earn money, you are subject to the Federal regulations.  The 10,001 lbs. can be obtained from the truck, the trailer, the combined GVWRs of the two, or by the GCWR of the truck (If it has a listed GCWR on the data plate).


----------



## hdgapeach (Apr 19, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> I thought all dually's required them too.
> 
> Nah, not required on personal trucks, at least not in Georgia.
> 
> I also heard it was illegal to put them on a 1/2 ton truck.



Heard that one before myself.  No truth to that one, either (in GA).


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 20, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> they ain't on my dually.



Not sure of your make, model, or year of your truck? However, I know I haven't seen a dually that was manufactured in the last 10 years without marker/clearance lights?    Also I'm not 100% sure if this regulation is possibly state by state, but I know it's a requirement in several states.  I even heard a rumor a while back that dodge had let some leave the factory without them, and recalls were sent out to customers to add them.  

I'm not a lawyer, nor work for the DOT, so I don't have the regs on the top of my head.  However, manufactures are not putting marker/clearance lights on duallys for nothing.


----------



## southernman13 (Apr 20, 2017)

I've had a few duallies that didn't have them new from factory.  I think they're cool looking and was disappointed mine didn't have them. I think they're an option


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2017)

From another forum.
Required it seems from these guys' opinions 

http://www.dieselram.com/archive/index.php?t-179380.html


----------



## AM1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Somebody put some on a Ford Ranger and posted on a forum. Boy did he get flamed.  I think they serve a purpose on some and just look good on others, but on anything less than 3/4 ton is just posing.


----------

